# DIY Game Hoist



## fishbow (Jan 4, 2015)

I hunt mostly on privately owned land that most of the time requires staying overnight because of the distance from me. Instead of being intrusive and asking to permanently construct something on the property that only only I would be using, I devised something that is temporary and has a small footprint. Since I had most of the wood on hand, I only had to buy one extra 2x4, two hinges, and bolts/nuts/washers. I probably only have $30 invested. From the ground to the hook is about 13'. It attaches with simple ratchet straps and folds down to store under the cabin deck.


----------



## scrub-buster (Apr 22, 2009)

How is the side to side stability on that?


----------



## fishbow (Jan 4, 2015)

Its solid. Strapped it tight against the tree and there was no wiggle. I wouldn't say it would be the best spot to hang your heavy bag from, but for cleaning deer it will be gold.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I like it I need something like that for my deer camp. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

How does it hoist the deer up though?


----------



## fishbow (Jan 4, 2015)

It has a hook at the end of the top piece ti attach a pulley and gambrel


----------



## Fishbow39 (Mar 26, 2014)

Processed this big doe yesterday from the hoist and I could not have been happier with it. Held solid and no wobble or movement at all.


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

I would have used a 4x4 post instead of the 2x4, but it obviously works. Good idea.


----------



## wigley (Oct 18, 2009)

cheap and mibile.


----------



## krieger (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet build Fishbow!


----------



## Philhair (Apr 7, 2013)

I built this with a couple of 2x6x10 and scrap 2x4








this is portable and free standing so I can easily set it up outside or inside depending on weather


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

fishbow said:


> I hunt mostly on privately owned land that most of the time requires staying overnight because of the distance from me. Instead of being intrusive and asking to permanently construct something on the property that only only I would be using, I devised something that is temporary and has a small footprint. Since I had most of the wood on hand, I only had to buy one extra 2x4, two hinges, and bolts/nuts/washers. I probably only have $30 invested. From the ground to the hook is about 13'. It attaches with simple ratchet straps and folds down to store under the cabin deck.


That is awesome !! I like how it basically uses an existing tree instead of having to build something heavy and bulky. I could easily fold that up and toss it in the back of the van.


----------

